# Sistema - unvollständige Maschine



## Elxan (29 August 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

wir sind intern dabei momentan die Software Sistema einzuführen.

Wir bauen ausschließlich unvollständige Maschinen.

Die generelle Frage welche sich uns stellt ist, benötigen wir eine Risikoanalyse?

Wir haben nicht bei jeder unvollständigen Maschine Sicherheitsbauteile verbau, da wir in den meisten Fällen nur die E/A ´s auf Sensorverteiler (24V) anklemmen.

Dennoch haben wir jährlich 2-5 Anlagen welche mit Not-Aus, Reset-Taster, Betriebsartenwahlschalter, Safety Klemmen etc.. verbaut sind.
In diesen Anlagen fahren meisten elektrische Achsen.

Dort macht es m.M.n. Sinn bzw. ist es erst möglich eine Risikoanalyse mit Sistema zu erstellen.
Bin ich mit dieser Annahme richtig?

Danke im Voraus für eure Inputs.

Grüße 
Elxan


----------



## Tommi (29 August 2019)

Das heißt, ihr habt mit der Steuerung Eurer unvollständigen Maschinen nichts zu tun?


----------



## Elxan (29 August 2019)

Tommi schrieb:


> Das heißt, ihr habt mit der Steuerung Eurer unvollständigen Maschinen nichts zu tun?



Bei den meisten nicht, wir legen die Signale nur auf Sensorboxen.

Bei den 2-5 erwähnten Anlagen liefern wir ein fertiges Programm mit aus.


----------



## Tommi (29 August 2019)

Wenn man eine komplette Sicherheitsfunktion realisiert, also Eingabe - Verarbeitung - Ausgabe,
benötigt man Sistema.
Es bedarf aber immer eine Absprache mit dem Generalunternehmer, da Eure Sicherheitsfunktionen ja
z.B. noch in übergeordnete- integriert sein können.


----------



## Credofire (29 August 2019)

Die Risikobeurteilung hat primär ja erstmal nichts mit den Sicherheitsschaltern zu tun. Diese baut ihr ja erst als Ergebnis euerer Risikobeurteilung ein, weil eine konstruktive Lösung zB nicht möglich oder ausreichend ist.

Mit Sistema erstellst du ja nicht die Risikobeurteilung an sich, sondern du wertest deine Maßnahmen damit komfortabel aus und brauchst selbst nicht groß rechnen. Damit vergleichst du am Ende, ob du das in der Risikobeurteilung geforderte PLr mit deinen Maßnahmen erreichst bzw siehst dort was eventuell nötig ist um dies zu erreichen.
Ohne verbaute Sicherheitsbauteile brauchst du auch mit Sistema nichts machen. Das musst du dann anderweitig dokumentieren.

OK, es ist bei mir n gutes Jahr her das ich was mit Sistema gemacht habe, vielleicht hat sich der Funktionsumfang schon geändert.


----------



## stevenn (29 August 2019)

Elxan schrieb:


> ...
> Die generelle Frage welche sich uns stellt ist, benötigen wir eine Risikoanalyse?
> ...


definitiv ja. unvollständige Maschinen fallen unter die Maschinenrichtlinie. Dementsprechend müsst ihr eine Risikobeurteilung machen


----------



## Elxan (3 September 2019)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

erstmal danke für eure schnellen Antworten.

Nochmal kurz zusammengefasst.

Sistema wird "nur" verwendet um die Maßnahmen der Risikoanalyse zu beurteilen.

Anwendung erst möglich sofern wir Sicherheitsbauteile verbaut haben und die Steuerung von uns kommt (incl. fertiges Programm).

Wer erstellt das Sistema Dokument? Bei uns wäre es der Elektro-Planer. Ist das soweit richtig?

Grüße
Elxan


----------



## stevenn (3 September 2019)

Elxan schrieb:


> Sistema wird "nur" verwendet um die Maßnahmen der Risikoanalyse zu beurteilen.
> 
> 
> 
> Wer erstellt das Sistema Dokument? Bei uns wäre es der Elektro-Planer. Ist das soweit richtig?


um genau zu sein werden die Sicherheitsfunktionen beurteilt.

Bei uns mach ich das. "Unabhängige Person" von den Konstruktionen


----------

